# Mendota CPI Mode



## kimrunning (Dec 24, 2019)

Morning.  I have a newly installed Mendota M47 linear propane fireplace.  The FP has been installer for about 2 months.  It is currently in CPI mode (continuous pilot light).  Yesterday I noticed the pilot light was out but didn't think anything of it.  I hit the power button to turn the FP on and nothing happened so I shut the power off.  After about 3 seconds I heard a click and the pilot light came on so I turned the FP on.  I thought the pilot light being out was a fluke.  

Unfortunately, the same sequence happened this morning so obviously the CPI mode isn't working.  I checked the manual and did a google search but this problem is not addressed in either location.  

Thanks in advance, Kimrunning


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Jan 7, 2020)

Turn the pilot 2 IPI, then turn it back to CPI, from the remote. 
With the remote, press the bottom button on your remote. Toggle the up and down arrows, to select CPI or IPI.


----------

